# What was your first job and what age?



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 17, 2018)

My first job was watering plants at a small nursery near our house @ age 9.


----------



## wellington (Jan 17, 2018)

Burger King 15. Still love their Whoppers


----------



## lisa127 (Jan 17, 2018)

McDonalds, age 14. Actually stayed there until my early 20s as their book keeper.


----------



## Destben (Jan 17, 2018)

Baby sitting at age 9. Actual employment McDonald’s at age 16


----------



## Tom (Jan 17, 2018)

Started washing cars and mowing lawns at 8. Looked into the paper route thing, but too little return on investment. First real job was in a pet store at age 14. I was supposed to be 16 and have a work permit. I lied.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jan 17, 2018)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> My first job was watering plants at a small nursery near our house @ age 9.


Bagging groceries at Meijer at age 15.


----------



## Moozillion (Jan 17, 2018)

Running the audio tapes in the foreign language lab at college.


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 17, 2018)

Working in a light bulb factory manually placing the glass bulb onto a fire spitting machine @ the summer of first year of high school


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 17, 2018)

Clerk at the candy counter in a department store at 18.


----------



## JLM (Jan 17, 2018)

Babysitting at 12 fast food on my 16th birthday


----------



## baldegale (Jan 17, 2018)

helped family painting apartments at 8-10 now im almost 18 and trying to figure out what i want to do. i might look into the whole nursery thing cause id like to do that. once i turn 18 im gonna try to work at petco.. actually take good care of their reptiles.


----------



## baldegale (Jan 17, 2018)

baldegale said:


> helped family painting apartments at 8-10 now im almost 18 and trying to figure out what i want to do. i might look into the whole nursery thing cause id like to do that. once i turn 18 im gonna try to work at petco.. actually take good care of their reptiles.



or id like to work for a breeder to help out, but i dont know any types of breeders near me


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 18, 2018)

I was 14. Got a job at the HOME SUPPLY COMPANY in "old" downtown Rock Hill South Carolina crawling underneath houses running wires for the then "high tech" motorized T.V. antenna boxes.
There's a lot of frightening crap underneath some of those old houses.
At 17 I landed the job that I'm now retiring from this August.
Lucky.


----------



## Destben (Jan 18, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I was 14. Got a job at the HOME SUPPLY COMPANY in "old" downtown Rock Hill South Carolina crawling underneath houses running wires for the then "high tech" motorized T.V. antenna boxes.
> There's a lot of frightening crap underneath some of those old houses.
> At 17 I landed the job that I'm now retiring from this August.
> Lucky.



That’s dedication!


----------



## DE42 (Jan 18, 2018)

I worked in my Papaw's (grandfather) Apple orchard picking apples and bagging apples at somewhere around 8-9 by 11. I started weedeating and mowing for a little cash from my neighbors and at 16 or so I would sometimes go with dad and do a but of carpentry on the weekends. I was first employed at 18 where I worked at a factory making and repairing electric motors. Got laid off when the economy fell and bounced around doing this and that for 6 years maybe working a year at a time before I moved on. I worked in retail, fast food, grocery stores, a call center, became a CNA and did that, and landed my current job back in manufacturing almost 4 years ago. Now I'm finishing my degree in Aviation Maintenance Technology and hope to get a job either building or repairing planes.


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 18, 2018)

My first job was with my grandfather roofing at around 9/10 . I just cleaned up the yards picking up roofing that didn't make it into the dumpster. On weekends my brothers and I would cut grass until I turned 17 . My girlfriend now my wife had our first son . I got a job working at a shipping company . Stayed there till I was 19 . Worked for the railroad for a few years got laid off . Went back to school for electrical. Got a job as an electrician. Been doing that for a while . Now I'm back in school for business management until March . Hopefully by the end of the year I'll be self-employed . I am a industrial motor control electrician and a manager . Being in school at 40 years old is strange . But starting your own company isn't easy . I'd like to do it right the first time .lol


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jan 18, 2018)

Working for my Father in his printing plant at about 4 or 5? He made a special short table so I could collate colors. Then later for a my Grandfather as a go-for San Francisco County Fair 8/9/10. Cleaning services for Doctor and professional office building at 14/15. All the while from about 7 on until High school I collected aluminum cans for $$ too.


----------



## Gwen Loves Tortoises (Jan 18, 2018)

Century theaters, 17 yrs old ... so much fun, free movies, popcorn and soda all day everyday.


----------



## motero (Jan 18, 2018)

Fixing cars for friends and neighbors, at 12. Great Steak and potato Company in a outlet mall Food court, at 15.


----------



## Michael Malone (Jan 18, 2018)

At 15 years old I Worked at Basden steel they erected buildings schools , grocery stores etc, I washed all the cranes and skytracs that came back from job sites.


----------



## harris (Jan 19, 2018)

Going door to door and washing cars when I lived in Venezuela. I was 10, and did it consistently until we moved when I was 14.


----------



## Hugo's Home (Jan 19, 2018)

First real job Pizza hut when I was 18..
Dad's secretary/assistant when I was 16...
Cowboy since I was 4. Still doing it everyday!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jan 19, 2018)

Pumping gas at age 12


----------



## JoesMum (Jan 19, 2018)

Working on the record counter selling vinyl record and cassette tape music aged 16 at Woolworths here in the UK. I remember selling Now 4 my last Christmas there (1985?)


----------



## Gwen Loves Tortoises (Jan 19, 2018)

Let me tell you guys some of the cool movies I got to open as a kid... Star Wars, lord of the rings the first one, Harry Potter the and the sorcerers stone #1, signs, matrix just a few of my favs. I got to watch all of these movies the night before the show was to premiere with any family and friends I wanted with pop corn and soda all for free. Those were magical fun nights.


----------



## Riley ann (Jan 19, 2018)

I’m not sure if it’s really a job but I sold leopard hatchlings at age 11


----------



## dinomum (Jan 19, 2018)

McDonalds @ 14, but iv been babysitting since 10


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jan 20, 2018)

At 15 I started working for my dad in his optometry office. Only on Saturdays during school, but 3 days a week in summer. Did some bookkeeping, scheduled appointments, adjusted glasses, made minor repairs. I resented it at the time, but it was good for me. I learned how to handle a waiting room full of fidgety people and out of control children. Excellent experience!


----------



## CarolM (Jan 20, 2018)

When I finished high school at age 18 worked at a pub as a waitress. Then worked as a waitress at a restuarant moved into the kitchens and was learning how to make desserts for the restuarant and the airport. Met my husband left the waitressing got married didn't work for a year. Then worked for an insurance broker left that and worked for a boat building company as the girl friday. Had a son and stayed at home for three years then did temp work as a creditors clerk and finally landed a permanent job for the company I work for now about 16yrs ago. Worked in the accounts department then was promoted to the trading department with three people in the admin side. I am now the only one on the admin side doing the buying (imports) and the selling for both local market and export markets.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jan 20, 2018)

After my dad's optometric office, I went to college for 2 years. That didn't work out, so at 20 started at our local hospital as a unit secretary. Stayed there fot 19 years, when, at 39, I met my husband. Left the hospital and learned to drive a tractor trailer. Pete and I bought a straight truck and leased on to a specialty carrier for 4 years. Loved it! But I had to come off the truck in 1996 to care for my ill old parents, which lasted 5 years.
Then I had some neat stuff...I worked for a professioorksnal fireworks company, driving, in the office, and as a shooter (learned I love explosions...only fireworks though!)
I drove a Prevost motor coach for a businessman who would sleep all night, then put me in a hotel while he worked 1 or 2 days, then I'd drive him back home at night while he slept. Trips of 500-700 miles.
I was a chauffeur for an older couple. We'd take their van and they would entertain friends with drinks and appetisors while I drove them to dinner, or to the airport.
We left that area, and came to the southwest as full time rv'ers. We worked at a campground one summer, then were site monitors at a construction site for 9 months in Phoenix.
By that time Pete was fighting debilitating back pain, and I was struggling with progressing rheumatoid arthritis, so we retired. That was in 2008. 
Now I do volunteer work at our church...no pay, but satisfying. 
So that's my story...[emoji16]


----------



## Gwen Loves Tortoises (Jan 24, 2018)

dinomum said:


> McDonalds @ 14, but iv been babysitting since 10


Mc Donald’s at 14 wow I didn’t know they hire that young of an age. I thought it was standard 16-18 yrs of age. Cool


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 24, 2018)

Will said:


> Working for my Father in his printing plant at about 4 or 5? He made a special short table so I could collate colors. Then later for a my Grandfather as a go-for San Francisco County Fair 8/9/10. Cleaning services for Doctor and professional office building at 14/15. All the while from about 7 on until High school I collected aluminum cans for $$ too.


I forgot about collecting "returnable" bottles for the 5 or 10 cent refund....from street gutters, etc.
Candy money.
I also bought a lot of tiny rubber dinosaurs, etc.


----------



## Tropics (Jan 24, 2018)

Farm work (chickens, goats and some crops) at 14.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 25, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I forgot about collecting "returnable" bottles for the 5 or 10 cent refund....from street gutters, etc.
> Candy money.
> I also bought a lot of tiny rubber dinosaurs, etc.


Collecting aluminum cans for scrap wouldn't have worked. Soda cans were made out of soldered steel in the late 60s and early 70s.


----------



## dinomum (Jan 28, 2018)

Gwen Loves Tortoises said:


> Mc Donald’s at 14 wow I didn’t know they hire that young of an age. I thought it was standard 16-18 yrs of age. Cool


It was 12 years ago, i believe they raised the minimum age now, at least here in alberta lol


----------



## Gwen Loves Tortoises (Jan 28, 2018)

dinomum said:


> It was 12 years ago, i believe they raised the minimum age now, at least here in alberta lol


Where’s Alberta ... I’m in San Jose CA and the minimum age of employment anywhere is 16+


----------



## dinomum (Jan 28, 2018)

Gwen Loves Tortoises said:


> Where’s Alberta ... I’m in San Jose CA and the minimum age of employment anywhere is 16+


Canada=)


----------



## Gwen Loves Tortoises (Jan 28, 2018)

Oh Canada ay... my best friends husband is from Canada. I like to hear the Canadian accent everything is ended with an “ay” lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jan 28, 2018)

Mushroom Picking at age 16, though I had helped out on farms a bit before that.


----------



## Destben (Jan 28, 2018)

dinomum said:


> It was 12 years ago, i believe they raised the minimum age now, at least here in alberta lol



They have to get a special permit but our store manager at the time I worked at McDonald’s (which was like 5 years ago) had his 14 year old son working there he just couldn’t work in the kitchen and had to do register stuff. It’s very uncommon but happens. Also it was in Utah so it might be different elsewhere.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jan 28, 2018)

The mushroom were in huge sheds, stacked in massive wooden pallets and you cut them with a mushroom knife, dusted them with the badger hair reverse of the knife and then boxed them. They were growing in cow pooh and the sheds were dark and hot. 
I loved it.


----------



## CarolM (Feb 3, 2018)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The mushroom were in huge sheds, stacked in massive wooden pallets and you cut them with a mushroom knife, dusted them with the badger hair reverse of the knife and then boxed them. They were growing in cow pooh and the sheds were dark and hot.
> I loved it.


Now that is an interesting job.


----------



## Destben (Feb 4, 2018)

CarolM said:


> Now that is an interesting job.



Yeah all I do now is work in an office 6 days a week.


----------



## Stuart S. (Feb 7, 2018)

Started mowing yards about 8, my dad would pick me up from school with the push mower and drop me off at my “clients” houses [emoji41] those yards paid for my 1992 Ford F-150, cherry red with a straight 6. Since then I’ve worked a variety of places, ranch hand, hospital, metal shops, I’ve spent the most of the last 10 years in ministry but now we’ve come back to Texas and joined the family business doing commercial painting and contracting. But taking care of my girls is my #1


----------



## Big Charlie (Feb 9, 2018)

Working in my father's drugstore when I was 12 for $1 an hour. I waited on customers. When it wasn't busy, my father and I played gin rummy in the back.


----------



## jamie.lynn1121 (Feb 9, 2018)

Babysitting at age 12 first actual job I got interviewed for on my 16th birthday at Kmart


----------



## Big Charlie (Feb 9, 2018)

Big Charlie said:


> Working in my father's drugstore when I was 12 for $1 an hour. I waited on customers. When it wasn't busy, my father and I played gin rummy in the back.


When I got to college, I had a few jobs. I worked in food service at UCLA and was given the position of hostess, serving the football and basketball teams, and eating with them. I remember John Wooden, UCLA's famous basketball coach, and Bill Walton. Once I was in the elevator with 6 or 7 basketball players, and I really felt short!

I also worked for a company that owned several radio stations, one of which was a Mexican station. One time, they had me answer the phones for the Mexican radio station while the receptionist was out to lunch, and it was a disaster! They were reading ad copy to me in Spanish and with my limited Spanish, I had a heck of time getting it!

Then I worked for a plastic surgeon in Beverly Hills. Movie stars would sneak in the back door after hours so there wouldn't be any witnesses.


----------



## Peliroja32 (Feb 28, 2018)

My fav job....not sure if its my fav....but probably yeah. An old panasonic factory when the flatscreen tvs came out, recycling all of the left over tube tvs....smashing glass all night heck yeah


----------

